# Take a look at this beauty lol



## UnitedFieldInspections (Dec 20, 2012)

http://newjersey.craigslist.org/lbg/4469687187.html


----------



## ADP LLC (May 15, 2012)

This forum sucks.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

Yup, again this is what the real businesses are up against.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

CPR has been running adds for months in my state for help. These guys are some serious clowns. 

The same type of add. got to SG work.


----------



## bigdaddy (Mar 3, 2013)

This might be the best paying ad on Craigslist, why are you dogging it?
I see people trying to pay $8-$10 an hour as a 1099 sub or $10 per lawn!
Maybe i'm reading it wrong but it looks like they are paying $15 an hour PLUS $6 per property for gas re-imbursement? 
AND you will be W2 employee NOT 1099!!
Doesn't sound too bad to me?
Nothing says you have to have a $10,000 mower and $50,000 rig so this is perfect for the minivan guys with push mower and yard sale weed wacker right?
Seriously, what is wrong here??
Im willing to bet dollars to donuts that most people here working for nationals don't pay YOUR employees this much, most of you probably hire illegals for $10 an hour under the table!


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)




----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I pay all my "Undocumented Guests" the same hourly as part time students. Afterall, they are learning a trade and I provide room and board at discounted rates for 5 or more working age adults.


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

bigdaddy said:


> This might be the best paying ad on Craigslist, why are you dogging it?
> I see people trying to pay $8-$10 an hour as a 1099 sub or $10 per lawn!
> Maybe i'm reading it wrong but it looks like they are paying $15 an hour PLUS $6 per property for gas re-imbursement?
> AND you will be W2 employee NOT 1099!!
> ...


No I am sure most don't. I pay 1 guy $105.00 a day and 1 gets $125.00. And then there is my guy that does mostly my repair work and we pay $20.00 per hour. And I do pay all of my payroll taxes and w/c.
See that is why it is so hard for us legit companies to go up against the crooked scammersa.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> No I am sure most don't. I pay 1 guy $105.00 a day and 1 gets $125.00. And then there is my guy that does mostly my repair work and we pay $20.00 per hour. And I do pay all of my payroll taxes and w/c.
> See that is why it is so hard for us legit companies to go up against the crooked scammersa.


I'm confused as to your point, what makes you think they are scammers? Because they are paying about the same or slightly more then you?


----------



## brm1109 (Sep 17, 2012)

When I say the scammers I mean the ones that pay off the books and the ones that don't even have insurance


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

brm1109 said:


> When I say the scammers I mean the ones that pay off the books and the ones that don't even have insurance


I agree that those guys make it tough for legitimate operations to function, but the ad says he is going to w2 you so I'll give this guy the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

It sounds like a slow death untill your garage sale weed wacker goes down... But a legit work offer. There is no question we ALL could use some help in the field, how do you guys pay your help? My top guy gets $16.00hr.


----------



## DEPS (Jul 1, 2013)

I worked for this company when I was getting started. Stared out good and paid as they said, then the work went slack, so I found another company to work for. Then their worked jumped way up and they would call constantly wanting updates on the work that had been assigned that day and due a few days later. They aggrevated me so bad by phone I finally told them NO MORE! most of their work was for MCS and 5 guys in NC.:icon_rolleyes:


----------

